# Will it run FreeBSD ? [Embedded Version]



## Phishfry (Nov 30, 2021)

I am a hardware junkie. I buy all kinds of hardware just to see if it will run FreeBSD.

My latest challenge is Aopen ChromeBox. That one is another story...

So I will post an embedded computer and I am wondering "Will it run FreeBSD"

Usually I will have already bought the item and it is in the mail and I am chomping at the bit. Will it run FreeBSD?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 30, 2021)

Here is my most recent quest.





						Warning
					






					vantrontech.us
				




I bought it cheap off ebay. $57 USD








						VT-M2M-BTA-DE VANTRON GATEWAY IoT EDGE DEVICE ATOM E3815 2GB RAM 16GB SSD  | eBay
					

VANTRON GATEWAY IoT EDGE DEVICE. ATOM E3815. 1x AC Power Adapter. 1x VT-M2M-BTA-DE.



					www.ebay.com
				




Will it run FreeBSD?

I like the E3815 CPU. It runs fanless and is minimal. Comparable to ARM.
Because I am a hardware guy I notice subtle features. I can 'read' hardware designs.
The side access cover is a big hint.
This box is probably based on Habey Mini PC's. Probably an OEM design.

Parker is a big name in Industrial Gear so this is a neat box.
Maybe the GPIO will work with Baytrail GPIO driver.

I will report back when it arrives.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 1, 2021)

Here is my Thanksgiving Weekend buy.
Nexcom NISE 50. Bought used for ~$90 USD.





						NISE 50 - Fanless Computer, IoT Gateway - Overview - NEXCOM
					

This page describes the Overview of NEXCOM NISE 50 - Fanless Computer, IoT Gateway. Powered by the latest generation of Intel® Atom™ processor E3826 (formerly codenamed "Bay Trail-I")




					www.nexcom.com
				




I have it booting off my FreeBSD USB stick just to check SMART for some early forensics.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 16, 2022)

Here is a little DIN rail computer that runs FreeBSD nicely.








						ICO300
					

DIN-rail Fanless Embedded System with Intel® Atom™ Processor E3815/E3827, 4 COM, 2 LANs, DIO and RTC



					www.axiomtek.com
				




It ships with a Telit cdce cellular modem which makes FreeBSD hang at boot. Removing it solved the problem.


----------

